# What A Pain!



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I recently made a web site using Netobjects Fusion 7. A cracking programme that is quite easy to use.









What happens if it goes tits up and you loose your current site and all the back ups if the PC crashes? You have to start again, even importing your site from the web seems to be useless as the formatting goes astray.









I've just spent two hours re installing and rebuilding my site and I haven't finished yet, bugger.

At least I have the site I uploaded to copy from.









Bloody computers.









It's still there and has some new watches on that I uploaded before the software broke.









The next version will be better, I may have made a rod for my back?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fixed and a bit tidier than before.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thats excellent Stan







.

I notice the Slavas on. Most people wouldn't have done that because its not a bragging watch. More power to yer







.

Your photography is really impressive.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian you are a gent,









I worked me nuts off to get it back. Glad you think it was worth it.









I might stick some pictures of the cat on later.
















Ever the fool.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A glimpse of pussy - no matter how old and smelly - would be most welcome







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

The one I was thinking of is only ten and very cute and friendly, give it another ten years and she will be as bad as the other two.









Cat's can be as infuriating as web building software.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

As I write; my cat is behind me sulking because I haven't given in to his "requests" to be fed.....little bugger







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cat's are just parasites.









I have two that use me to feed them, clean up their crap. Old bugger's.

I have one that adores me, would almost starve rather than not have my attention.

I did save her life when she was a kitten. Do cat's do loyalty?

I don't know if they have this trait as a rule but this cat loves me to bits.









I don't know what I did to deserve it?

If I had know this technique when I was much younger, I would have tried it on human females.

Hindsight.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> If I had know this technique when I was much younger, I would have tried it on human females.


 They are much less perceptive than cats




























.

My old female cat used to mother me. Thought I was one of her kittens. I dare say she was very disappointed with the way I turned out







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

I don't think the old girl would be disappointed, she would not have spent time on a lost cause.

Cat's are not stupid.


----------

